# Bottom Bracket



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 2011 Felt Z6 and need an education on bottom brackets. Sometimes I come across good deals on eBay and was wondering what I should look at. Will a BB 30 work I am clueless on this. Even a link to read would be fine.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

Look at thread "Ask Felt", posting #67. There's a discussion on changing bottom brackets.


----------

